# hillbilly case mod



## rangerone766 (Sep 8, 2007)

so, i got my new tuniq tower 120 in the mail today. so i promptly started installing it. tore out the stock square thing mounting bracket on my mb. big mistake! no going back now, lolz. i got the back plate mounted and went to seat the tuniq, oh no it don't fit!! i guess my $20 dollar special microcenter chassis wasn't such a good idea. it has served its purpose i guess its time to get a new chassis. 

i like the antec 900, but if you guys have any suggestions i'm open to hearing them. my budget is no more than $150 usd.

in the mean time i thought you all would get a good laugh at what my pc looks like atm.

















it does work atleast 47c at full load
notice the tape i used, fitting i thought.


----------



## Protius (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL  its Frankensteins PC


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice...At least ur stuff  is in a case ...Ive been running  the rig  in  the cig with out  a case for well um since i  got it just about.....close  to  a  year or so...My  MoBo is sitting  on  a  old mobo  box with  anti static rap  on  it...the  vid cards  and HDTV tuner have tape  that  insures<<<   lol  <<<..that  there is  no  movement  .  It really  is a funny  lookin  set  up...your  is   too


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 10, 2007)

*ordered a antec 900 today*

whee i cant wait. then i'll be able to do a proper wiring job. 

once i realized i was gonna have to tape to ps on, i said hell with it and just made it work.

i'll probably order a 2nd one fore my quad system once i build it this winter.

i'll post pics once i get the new case and finish the install.

http://app.tentoe.com/__FileManager__/Org_100_41/761/900_demo.html


----------



## Protius (Sep 11, 2007)

A for effort...


----------



## craigo (Sep 11, 2007)

ahhahahahaha. looks like you had one of those "JUST WORK FOR ME NOW!!!!!11111ONE" moments we all endure sometimes.
I can picture the satisfied yet manic smile as you wrapped the tape around your components


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 11, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> whee i cant wait. then i'll be able to do a proper wiring job.
> 
> once i realized i was gonna have to tape to ps on, i said hell with it and just made it work.
> 
> ...



Actually, the Antec 900 is probably one of the hardest cases to deal with WM.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Actually, the Antec 900 is probably one of the hardest cases to deal with WM.



Thats probably the politest way Ive seen that statement put.....Personally without a dremmel or a big drill bit/hole saw. Its an UGLY @55 MESS with wiring. Looks much purtier when its all behind the mobo tray!!


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 11, 2007)

*all i'm really looking for*

is not to see a rats nest. i'm not a pro at hiding wires and dont expect pro results.

anything has to be better than a power supply taped to the case.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> Nice...At least ur stuff  is in a case ...Ive been running  the rig  in  the cig with out  a case for well um since i  got it just about.....close  to  a  year or so...My  MoBo is sitting  on  a  old mobo  box with  anti static rap  on  it...the  vid cards  and HDTV tuner have tape  that  insures<<<   lol  <<<..that  there is  no  movement  .  It really  is a funny  lookin  set  up...your  is   too


lol. That's how my pc is setup, minus the tape.

EDIT: Here's a pic








rangerone766 said:


> is not to see a rats nest. i'm not a pro at hiding wires and dont expect pro results.
> 
> anything has to be better than a power supply taped to the case.


How can we argue with that?


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

In my opinion the cooler can be mounted in the other direction so the psu would fit.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 11, 2007)

Being from Arkansas, and somewhat of an expert on hillbillies, I must say this PC lacks a key component required in being labeled "Hillbilly."  That would be, the all important Duct Tape.  IBM tape is simply to classy.


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL duct tape and some JB weld ftw!


----------



## tater (Sep 12, 2007)

you must not be from the south.. thats not hillbilly.. thats redkneck..

How dare you put tape on a PC P&C psu :shadedshu


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. That's how my pc is setup, minus the tape.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a pic
> 
> ...



HOT DAM   THAT  LOOKS  JUST LIKE  MINE


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got myself the Antec 900 and there really is nothing in it's pricerange with the same airflow.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 13, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> is not to see a rats nest. i'm not a pro at hiding wires and dont expect pro results.
> 
> anything has to be better than a power supply taped to the case.




You don't have to be a pro, the Antec 900 is just plan ugly with wires without proper drimmeling/planning.

Other case have these holes predrilled for you, the Antec 900 is just plan hard with WM.


----------



## Carcenomy (Sep 20, 2007)

The old cheap case woulda worked - remove the second optical drive (seriously, does anyone REALLY need multiples?), mount the PSU in the 5.25" bays.

Too late now though


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 20, 2007)

*oh well*

i wanted a new case any way. been looking at the antec for awhile. yes wire managment is next to impossible in the case. its not quire a rats nest, but close. either way i dont really care, it runs cool. 

i'm now idle at 36c and full load at 45c i'm happy and it looks good too.


----------

